# الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة السلطان قابوس



## صناعي عماني (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته



هذة أول مشاركة وموضوع لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع 


أريد ان اعرفكم عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية (قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية والصناعية) بجامعة السلطان قابوس -وهي الجامعة الاولى بالسلطنة.


الهندسة الصناعية أنشأت سنة 1999 وتم دمجها مع قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة بحكم قرب المناهج منها. الى تخرجت منها اربع دفعات والخامسة على الطريق. في السنة القادمة سيزور التخصص لجنة من منظمة الABETالتي تعني بتقييم المناهج الدراسية الهندسية.

هنا قائمة بأهم المواد التخصصية :
Basic Mechanics
Solid Mechanics
*Engineering Drawing & Computer Graphics*
Thermofluids
Materials Science
Methods Engineering & Work
Product Design & Development
Operations Research I
Computer Aided Machine Design
Numerical Methods for Engineers
Ergonomics & Safety
Quality Control
Production Planning & Control
Facility Planning and Layout
Manufacturing Processes
Industrial Automation
Operation Research II
Simulation Models
Engineering Economics
 Management for Engineers
*Computer Aided Design*
Industrial Engineering Design
*Computer Integrated Manufacturing*


*وهناك ايضا مواد أختياري القسم , والمواد المشتركة مع الهندسة الميكانية , وايضا المواد الاساسية من كلية العلوم كالفيزياء والكيمياء والرياضيات, وأختياري الجامعة من الكليات الاخرى ككلية الاداب و التربية.*
*مجموع الساعات المعتمدة:140ساعة*
*زمن الدراسة : خمس سنوات(من بينها اربعة اشهر لغة انجليزية)*



*هل يختلف المنهج عن الكليات الأخرى؟؟:81: *


----------



## صناعي عماني (2 يونيو 2007)

؟؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يونيو 2007)

يبدو هذا التخصص مشابها لتخصص الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعات العربية الاخرى.ربما مع فوارق بسيطة غير جوهرية


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## صناعي عماني (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لردودكم .
انا قارنت البرنامج مع جامعات اخرى , وجدت ان هذا البرنامج فيه زيادة بالتصميم الهندسي المشابه للميكانيكا. منظمة الابت تشدد على تعليم التصميم.


----------



## اصل الهندسة (3 يونيو 2007)

الخطة تحتوي على مواد قوية جداً
وانا انصحك ان تراجع المواد التي تدرس بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز حيث انها معتمدة من الـــ abet
وهي تعد من اقوى الجامعات في الهندسة الصناعية في المملكة من ناحية المناهج و اعضاء هيئة التدريس


----------



## صناعي عماني (3 يونيو 2007)

اصل الهندسة قال:


> الخطة تحتوي على مواد قوية جداً
> وانا انصحك ان تراجع المواد التي تدرس بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز حيث انها معتمدة من الـــ abet
> وهي تعد من اقوى الجامعات في الهندسة الصناعية في المملكة من ناحية المناهج و اعضاء هيئة التدريس


 
صحيح المملكة رائدة في هذا التخصص بالخليج, في هذا الفصل زارنا اكادميين ودكاترة من السعودية للاطلاع على المنهج المعتمد عندنا.

هل برنامج الدكتوراة مفتوح عندكم؟
يا ريت لو تحط لي وصلة على المواد اللي تدرس بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز


----------



## أرض الأحلام (13 يونيو 2007)

تقريبا تشابه الكليات العربية..بالتوفيق للجميع..


----------

